# Costa del Sol



## corrinephil (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. My husband and I are planning to buy a property in the Costa del Sol area,we particularly like Benalmadena and Arroya de la miel. has anyone experience in buying property in these areas? we are looking for a three bedroom villa near a golf course...
Any replies would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks
Corrine.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

corrinephil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. My husband and I are planning to buy a property in the Costa del Sol area,we particularly like Benalmadena and Arroya de la miel. has anyone experience in buying property in these areas? we are looking for a three bedroom villa near a golf course...
> Any replies would be greatly appreciated
> ...


Hi Corrine, welcome to the forum. I live fairly close to Benalmadena. What can I say about it?? Its a busy tourist town. Lots of British, especially the Arroya de la miel end, lots of attractions, gardens, zoo, adventure park, marina.... 

I dont know about buying properties there (we rent), but I would imagine that its not gonna be full of illegal builds as is the main concern of folk buying over here. Prices here are still falling, but if you see something you like and can afoord it then I guess you have to go for it!!! The one thing that seems to crop up when buying, is that you have to add 10% to any purchase price for all the paperwork that has to be done!

If I were you, I'd come over and rent for a while so that you get a feel for the place and then look to buy

Jo xxx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

corrinephil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. My husband and I are planning to buy a property in the Costa del Sol area,we particularly like Benalmadena and Arroya de la miel. has anyone experience in buying property in these areas? we are looking for a three bedroom villa near a golf course...
> Any replies would be greatly appreciated
> ...


Once you find a place you want, and to avoid surprises post purchase (or even when you come to sell again), ask if the property is registered in Registro de la Propiedad and in the Catastro.

If they say it is, ask for the reference for both registrations. Once you have these, check them out using a service like this....

Registro de la Propiedad - Provimad.es.... or a gestoria.

It costs a few € and well worth the pain it could save.

You might be told that Registro de la propiedad is voluntary, it is. It will be mandatory, and even now, any buyer beware guide will tell you that the definitive article is registry in this office as the checks they do and the papers one needs to carry out the registration removes the risk of purchasing an elegal build.

Obviously, this does not remove the risk of compulsary purchase - corrupt or otherwise. But it does get rid of all the "the mayor said it was OK" type problems.

Good luck finding your ideal spot.

Xose


----------



## corrinephil (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Jojo. I appreciate the advice and I think to rent for a while would be ideal but currently we work in the Middle East and will be here for a few more years and thought now would be a good time to buy.
Regards 
Corrine


----------



## corrinephil (Oct 28, 2009)

Dear Xose
Thank you very much for the helpful information.
Corrine


----------

